# I can use this cart in what kind of shows and or classes?



## jegray21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Please tell me if I can show with this cart...


----------



## uwharrie (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know about showing AMHA/R in it but can I just say "I LOVE it!"


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 6, 2010)

It would be absolutely fine for ADS shows. I can't tell for sure from the photo, but I would paint the silver bolt heads (if that is what I am seeing) black, so that you are not mixing metals with your brass rein rail. What does it have for suspension?


----------



## Keri (Jan 6, 2010)

You can show in that cart. It can be shown in the country pleasure classes just fine. It looks like a meadowbrook knock off or something. I own a meadowbrook and love it! You can also do dressage in CDE courses with is as I've seen them used there. Nice out for a sunday drive type cart.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a very nice-looking cart! If it were me I'd remove the fenders as they're pointless unless you're slinging through mud at speed and they add weight.



Make sure the suspension is good, the singletree has sufficient room to move without hitting the dash and that you can balance the cart for the weight of the driver.

If all of those things check out then it should make a good vehicle for ADS, parades, recreational driving, and potentially Western Country or Classic Pleasure in the breed ring if the footing isn't too deep.

Leia


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 6, 2010)

It looks lovely!! I would think you could use it as a general all around cart, including ADS. Many people at our Pinto shows (that often have AMHA & AMHR judges) use similar carts and place very well. I am even thinking of using my wooden wheeled cart if I show in the new AMHA Classic Pleasure Class this year. The judges won't be used to that class this year anyway, so I figure, why not? I think my minis look better with the heavier cart anyway!


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! I think it is a meadowbrook knock off too...I have a good deal on it. balance is great and it is not very heavy. From reading and talking with everyone I have just accepted that I will need more than one cart! Darn that means I have to get more toys for the minis : )


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 6, 2010)

You poor thing.





Leia


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 6, 2010)

jegray21 said:


> From reading and talking with everyone I have just accepted that I will need more than one cart! Darn that means I have to get more toys for the minis : )



Careful, you will become a carriage collector like some of us. Carriages are like potato chips and miniature horses....you can't have just one.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 6, 2010)

targetsmom said:


> It looks lovely!! I would think you could use it as a general all around cart, including ADS. Many people at our Pinto shows (that often have AMHA & AMHR judges) use similar carts and place very well. I am even thinking of using my wooden wheeled cart if I show in the new AMHA Classic Pleasure Class this year. The judges won't be used to that class this year anyway, so I figure, why not? I think my minis look better with the heavier cart anyway!


Just don't forget to take into consideration the ground you will be driving on. Those wider rubber tires on the wire rims can make it a lot easier for a Mini to handle deeper footing in a packed sand arena than the wooden wheels that cut into the sand and send you slewing around.


----------



## Keri (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yes. Its such a shame we "need" so many carts for our ponies.



I'm running along the lines now that I need a carriage house to put all mine in!



And I'm still drooling over more carts that I just absolutely "need" to add to my collection.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jan 7, 2010)

Keri said:


> Oh yes. Its such a shame we "need" so many carts for our ponies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and me both! We have two wooden Meadowbrook/road carts, two open wheel Jeralds, one closed wheel Jerald and one easy entry cart. Add to that our show harnesses (FIVE!) one CDE harness, one collared show harness, I *think* three or four "working" harnesses for training.... I'll second that carriage house!

Plus we "want" a team harness and wagon for show and parades, I'd LOVE a Smart Cart, and add one team mate for my Sunny....

*sigh*

Lucy


----------



## Ginia (Jan 7, 2010)

You've started the subject of "carriage house" now for all those toys listed in the "how many" thread, so I'm going to put in print the promise hubby has made for next Spring (and I KNOW it's just because he wants to be able to get his work truck in the garage during the winter so it will be warm when he wants to use it). Whatever the reason, since we have sold half of our mares and quit breeding foals, we now have several empty 8x8' stalls. We're going to take out the partitions between 3 of them, make a ceiling and frame up the common wall with the aisle so we can cover it with metal, and VIOLA, a nice relatively dust and birdpoop free 8x24' room with a sliding door. Concrete floor of course, with indoor/outdoor carpeting (leftover from porch remodel). There now, it's in print so he'll have to do it, right?


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 7, 2010)

Ginia said:


> There now, it's in print so he'll have to do it, right?


Good Luck with that...






! We always make it sound so easy! (At least that's what my husband tells me.)


----------

